# Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2016 – DAS FINALE:



## Walt (5 Juli 2016)

Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2016 – DAS FINALE:

Wer wird Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2016?

Folgende 16 Darstellerinnen die in Soaps mitspielen, bzw. im Jahr 2016 in deutschen Soaps mitgespielten, haben sich für das Finale des Jahres 2016 qualifiziert (Reihenfolge alphabetisch Vornamen - in Klammern der Rollenname)! 

Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt und das posten von Bildern der Kandidatinnen die IHR ins Finale gewählt habt, ist ausdrücklich erwünscht. Bitte abstimmen!

Amrei Haardt (Jule Kasper), Unter uns
Anna-Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße
Anne Menden (Emily Badak), GZSZ
Christina Klein - "La Fee", Iva Lukowski, Alles was zählt
Elena Garcia Gerlach (Elena Gundlach), GZSZ
Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ, Titelverteidigerin
Janina Uhse (Jasmin Felmming), GZSZ
Jenny Bach (Luisa Zellinger), MILA
Lea Marlen Woitack (Sophie Lindh), GZSZ
Linda Marlen Runge (Anni Brehme), GZSZ
Nadine Menz (Ayla Höfer), GZSZ
Nora Koppen (Elli Schneider), Unter uns
Olivia Burkhardt (Fiona Novak), Unter uns
Sarah Tkotsch (Julia Weiß), In aller Freundschaft
Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter uns
Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter), Unter uns


----------



## Walt (5 Juli 2016)

Jetzt neu: Das Finale der Abstimmung zu Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2016!

Schon bald werde ich Bilder der Kandidatinnen posten. Das darf natürlich auch jeder Andere tun.

Mehrfachauswahl ist ausdrücklich erlaubt.

Bitte macht mit.


Gruß und Danke!
Walt[/SIZE][/B][/FONT]


----------



## Rammsteiner (5 Juli 2016)

Ich habe gerade für Valentina Pahde (RTL GZSZ) gevotet.- Blond und schön !!!


----------



## Walt (5 Juli 2016)

Und hier die Fotos unserer Finalistinnen:

Amrei Haardt (Jule Kasper), Unter uns






Anne Menden (Emily Badak), GZSZ






Christina Klein - "La Fee", (Iva Lukowski), Alles was zählt





Elena Garcia Gerlach (Elena Gundlach), GZSZ





Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ, Titelverteidigerin





Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming), GZSZ





Jenny Bach (Luisa Zellinger), MILA





Lea Marlen Woitack (Sophie Lindh), GZSZ





Linda Marlen Runge (Anni Brehme), GZSZ





Nadine Menz (Ayla Höfer), GZSZ





Nora Koppen (Elli Schneider), Unter uns





Olivia Burkhart (Fiona Novak), Unter uns





Sarah Tkotsch (Julia Weiß), In aller Freundschaft





Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter uns





Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter), Unter uns





Gruß Walt

P.S.: Bitte mitmachen - Mehrfachauswahl erlaubt, selber Bilder posten auch!


----------



## Cav (7 Juli 2016)

:sun10: *Go Janina!* :sun10:

:WOW: 

 :WOW:

:somuch:​


----------



## Walt (7 Juli 2016)

Bereits zum achten Mal wird hier in 2016 der Wettbewerb "Deutschlands Soap-Girl des Jahres" ausgetragen.

Die Top 3 der letzten sieben Jahre waren:

*2009*

1. Jeanette Biedermann



und Theresa Underberg



je 76 Stimmen
3. Sarah Ulrich



74 Stimmen

*2010*

1. Jeanette Biedermann



72 Stimmen
2. Theresa Underberg



67 Stimmen
3. Anne Menden



und Janina Uhse



je 45 Stimmen


*2011*

1. Sarah Bogen



62 Stimmen
2. Sila Sahin



60 Stimmen
3. Jessica Ginkel



52 Stimmen

*2012*

1. Sila Sahin



87 Stimmen
2. Janina Uhse



74 Stimmen
3. Isabel Horn



55 Stimmen

*2013*

1. Sila Sahin



44 Stimmen
2. Janina Uhse



36 Stimmen
3. Iris Mareike Steen



29 Stimmen

*2014*

1. Janina Uhse



37 Stimmen
2. Sila Sahin



36 Stimmen
3. Iris Mareike Steen



29 Stimmen

*2015*

1. Iris Mareike Steen



25 Stimmen
2. Janina Uhse



23 Stimmen
3. Anne Menden



16 Stimmen


----------



## Walt (11 Juli 2016)

Sorry Leute!

Ein Bild von

*Anna Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße*

wurde oben in der Galerie vergessen! Hier ist es:






Nix für ungut!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Erlkönig (26 Nov. 2016)

Ich bin zwar eigentlich immer für ein bischen Abwechslung und meine Favoritin ist auch eher Anna Sophia Claus , aber das Foto von Iris hier ist natürlich top .



Walt schrieb:


> Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ, Titelverteidigerin



Und bevor die Janina gewinnt.

Also dann nehm ich Anna Sophia , Iris Mareike und Christina Klein


----------



## Quick Nick (2 Dez. 2016)

habe für Janina Uhse gestimmt


----------



## Walt (5 Dez. 2016)

Auf jeden Fall ist es megaspannend, sowohl um Platz 1 und auch um Platz 3.

Letztes Jahr haben über 80 Leute abgestimmt, also da ist noch Luft nach oben.

Wäre schön, wenn es in den nächsten Wochen ein "Abstimmungsendspurt" gibt.


----------



## Walt (20 Dez. 2016)

*DER COUNTDOWN LÄUFT! Mit heute nur noch 10 Tage!*

*Nur noch bis zum 29. Dezember kann bei der Wahl zu Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2016 die Stimme abgegeben werden. Und die Plätze 1 bis 7 sind hart umkämpft.

Bitte gebt Eure Stimme noch ab!

Link siehe unten!


Gruß
Walt*


----------



## Walt (25 Dez. 2016)

*Nur noch 4 tage!!!*

Ausnahmsweise erlaube ich mir mal hier für eine Abstimmung auf Celebboard zu werben:

Nur noch 4 Tage läuft die Abstimmung zur Wahl von *Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2016 *- UND ES IST MEGA-SPANNEND:

IRIS-MAREIKE STEEN UND JANINA UHSE TRENNEN NUR EINE STIMME!

Ihr habt also entscheidenden Einfluss darauf, wer 2016 siegen wird,

Oder wird es vielleicht sogar doch noch Christina Klein (LaFee?)

Alles ist noch möglich. Bitte stimmt ab!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2016)

Da die Auswahl hier doch sehr GZSZ-lastig ist, stimme ich für Christina Klein


----------



## wagenburg1 (27 Dez. 2016)

Guckt auch mal bei " Unter uns " . Meine Stimme für Valea Scalabrino . Und Olivia Burkart .


----------



## Walt (30 Dez. 2016)

*Iris Mareike Steen ist erneut Deutschlands-Soap-Girl des Jahres!*

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch: Iris Mareike Steen ist erneut Deutschlands-Soap-Girl des Jahres!*

Die Wahl zu Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2016 ist entschieden.

Ich bedanke mich bei allen Teilnehmern für den furiosen Endspurt. In den letzten Tagen haben noch zahlreiche User abgestimmt, so dass 80 Personen an der diesjährigen Wahl teilgenommen haben.

Wie im Vorjahr konnte sich auch in 2016 mit ganzen knappen Vorsprung Iris-Mareike Steen vor Janina Uhse durchsetzen.

1. Platz (25 Stimmen):
Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ





2. Platz (24 Stimmen):
Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming), GZSZ 






Den 3. Platz belegen gemeinsam Christina Klein (LaFee) und Nadine Menz (GZSZ) mit jeweils 21 Stimmen:

Christina Klein (LaFee), Alles was zählt





und

Nadine Menz, GZSZ





Die weiteren Platzierungen der TOP 10:

5. Platz (jeweils 16 Stimmen):
Anne Menden (Emily Badak) – GZSZ
Sarah Tkotsch (Julia Weiß) – In aller Freundschaft und
Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter) – GZSZ

8. Platz (11 Stimmen): 
Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter uns

9. Platz (jeweils 8 Stimmen): 
Anna-Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße und
Elena Garcia Gerlach (Elena Gundlach), GZSZ

Danke fürs mitmachen.

In Kürze erscheint hier die Vorentscheidung für das die Wahl im Jahr 2017!

Gruß
Walt


----------

